# Lake Cumberland



## bluedot (Mar 1, 2016)

last two days were fun

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2016)

Man...we need a yummy face smiley....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 1, 2016)

There it is....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 1, 2016)

Dang, thanks for the invite bud.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 1, 2016)

Makes me hungry just looking at them! Nice rack! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 6, 2016)

Some nice looking stripers, I'm heading down to Laurel lake this coming weekend to do some fishing and camping, hope the rain doesn't ruin it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Mar 6, 2016)

nice stripers brother they fight real good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Mar 6, 2016)

Gixxerjoe04 said:


> Some nice looking stripers, I'm heading down to Laurel lake this coming weekend to do some fishing and camping, hope the rain doesn't ruin it.


Well, thanks for the invite... geez, twice now in this thread someone has not invited me. Good thing my neighbor just started dating a guy with a bass boat.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Mar 6, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> Well, thanks for the invite... geez, twice now in this thread someone has not invited me. Good thing my neighbor just started dating a guy with a bass boat.


Buy me a boat and you can come all the time haha.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

